# 07 Monte Cristo buck



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres a buck we killed last year!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a great looking Buck! Congrats.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

He would have scored good if he wasn't crab clawed on the one side. Thanks


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

good looking kill!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Crap! 
You get him on public ground? Rifle Hunt?


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

yes thats a public land rifle hunt. My cousin killed him. He was off a well traveled dirt road, we had to wait for the traffic to mellow out before we put a stalk on him.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

SUPER BUCK. Haven't seen a great Monte buck in a long time.. brings back some memories.. Thanks


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

He's a little weak on that one side... :wink: 

Just kidding! Great buck! :mrgreen:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome buck. Wonder if he summered there or came out of Deseret?



rutting said:


> He would have scored good if he wasn't crab clawed on the one side. Thanks


 :roll:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The only way I would pass up a buck of that caliber is if a bigger one was right next to him. That crabby front just adds some character, good job!.

Got any more pic's?

sawsman


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

rutting said:


> Heres a buck we killed last year!!


Did you kill it with a bow opening morning? If this isn't the same dear then another big one was killed with a bow at first light on opening morning drinking from the water trough on Curtis Creek. That buck was over 30" wide.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

No we killed him on Friday after the opener with a rifle. Hunted the same area again this year and seen some pretty good bucks.I ended up killing an old management buck hoping the others would grow a little. 















This was the biggest body deer I've ever seen.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> Awesome buck. Wonder if he summered there or came out of Deseret?


Bucks that live on Deseret, don't leave deseret. They summer there and winter there. There may be a few that cross the lines, but I think most stay because they are well fed in the winter. The elk are a different story.

Also, if that buck came off of Curtis Creek you had better make sure it was on public ground. Most of that road is private and poorly marked until you get down about 12 miles, then it's mostly all public. Tons of people kill bucks down there off the road and get busted for it.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

It was for sure on public land and not on Curtis Creek.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

HJB said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > Tons of people kill bucks down there off the road and get busted for it.


Correction: USE to kill.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

HJB said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome buck. Wonder if he summered there or came out of Deseret?
> ...


?? Curtis Creek is only private for 3.12 miles and then the rest is all public exceot a tiny portion on the east side right near the 3.12 mile mark. What exactly are you talking about?


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Better look at a Land ownership map Brody, that road goes into private and back into public every 20 seconds. If you notice the little markers on the sides of the road they tell you where you are. Some of the markers down futher have been removed, and it's not marked very well. I have studied that area really well for the last 4 years. We shot a grouse off of the road once about 7 miles in and got yelled at for it, ever since then I have made sure that I'm on public ground.
I have talked to COs that say they could spend all day catching trespassers down that road. Would be nice if they marked it better, especially with all the traffic that goes down there.


----------



## Scopeye32 (Dec 17, 2008)

Considering the topic, I would like to share my 2008 buck shot around the same area during the rifle hunt.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet! You didn't shoot it on private property in Curtis Creek did you?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scopeye32 (Dec 17, 2008)

Of course not. The area I shot this in is a zoo on opening weekend. I wait until the middle of the week and I am pretty much the only one on the mountain. You would be very familiar with the area if I told you. Its not much of a secret, but never the less, my little secret now.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Scopeye32 said:


> Of course not. The area I shot this in is a zoo on opening weekend. I wait until the middle of the week and I am pretty much the only one on the mountain. You would be very familiar with the area if I told you. Its not much of a secret, but never the less, my little secret now.


same with where we hunt!! let everyone think it sucks and when they go home start hunting :mrgreen:


----------

